# Belt with Jeans necessary?



## creat3cp (Apr 2, 2006)

guys, do you think we should wear belts with jeans or just jeans alone without belts?

I bought a white belt today but regretted..It was meant for my jeans...hmm..

any advice?







p.s: if you are looking for single cufflinks, i do have some resources you can check it out.


----------



## MER (Feb 5, 2006)

If you're going to be tucking something into the jeans toss on a belt. As far as wearing a white belt, you're a braver man then I.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

You need a belt. It should not be white.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> You need a belt. It should not be white.


Agreed!


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

Nothing looks more "late 80s early 90s geek" than a guy with jeans on with no belt. I see the high school kids these days wearing white belts with jeans. I think they call this look "emo." It makes them look like girls.

EDIT: Here's what I'm talking about:


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

Odereater, you forgot that the jeans have to be girl jeans to be emo. They are so unnessecerily tight and usually with boxers spilling over out of the top because girls don't wear boxers and the pants aren't made to accomodate so much fabric. Ugh, what a stupid trend.

Not that I have anything against fitted things(I have a pair of slim fit jeans from Polo Jeans myself), but girl jeans is waaaay overdoing it.

To address creat3cp, I always wear a belt with my jeans mainly because I don't want my pants to come off/slide down and it finishes the look. A white belt might be a little hard to pull off if you're over 20 i think. I would try it with a pair of light wash jeans, white slipons, and a pastel colored polo. Then again consider the fact that I'm 16 and can pass off fashion forwardness at school on the fact that many people call me metro >_>.


----------



## JoshuaHManning (Sep 21, 2005)

I feel unfinished in jeans without a belt.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I wear a belt with jeans.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Those beltloops aren't some vestigal appendix or rear legbones in a whale.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Wear a belt.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

So Kav, I gather that you don't feel belt loops on jeans will disappear like tails have on the higher primates, huh??


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

Mr. Golem said:


> Odereater, you forgot that the jeans have to be girl jeans to be emo. They are so unnessecerily tight and usually with boxers spilling over out of the top because girls don't wear boxers and the pants aren't made to accomodate so much fabric. Ugh, what a stupid trend.
> 
> Not that I have anything against fitted things(I have a pair of slim fit jeans from Polo Jeans myself), but girl jeans is waaaay overdoing it.
> 
> To address creat3cp, I always wear a belt with my jeans mainly because I don't want my pants to come off/slide down and it finishes the look. A white belt might be a little hard to pull off if you're over 20 i think. I would try it with a pair of light wash jeans, white slipons, and a pastel colored polo. Then again consider the fact that I'm 16 and can pass off fashion forwardness at school on the fact that many people call me metro >_>.


There is no such thing as an Emo pair of jeans. Emo is a genre of music that is completely dominated by male vocalists (whiny ones who express their EMOtions like girls). It would be ridiculous to have an "Emo" style of women's jeans since there are virtually no women involved in this particular genre.

In addition, the picture posted by odoreater is of Avenged Sevenfold. They are about as far from Emo as a band could be. They are currently touring on Ozzfest. If an Emo band were to play on this tour they would be yanked from the stage and pulled apart like the proverbial puppies that Ozzy supposedly threw off stages in the '80s.

Doesn't anyone here read Spin or Rolling Stone?


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

Beltless jeans are a retro look that can be done with irony and attitude.


----------



## JMH (May 2, 2006)

Wear a belt with jeans. Anyplace that sells jeans can show you good options.

Don't wear the white belt. Ever. With anything.


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

If you want to look like like Jerry Seinfeld then by all means skip the belt.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

Badrabbit said:


> There is no such thing as an Emo pair of jeans. Emo is a genre of music that is completely dominated by male vocalists (whiny ones who express their EMOtions like girls). It would be ridiculous to have an "Emo" style of women's jeans since there are virtually no women involved in this particular genre.
> 
> In addition, the picture posted by odoreater is of Avenged Sevenfold. They are about as far from Emo as a band could be. They are currently touring on Ozzfest. If an Emo band were to play on this tour they would be yanked from the stage and pulled apart like the proverbial puppies that Ozzy supposedly threw off stages in the '80s.
> 
> Doesn't anyone here read Spin or Rolling Stone?


What I was trying to say is that emo guys wear girl jeans that are overly tight and generally half way down their butt. That is the 'emo look'. And whether or not emo is officially anything aside from a music genre, if you go to your local high school and ask/look you'll see that it's mutated into a trend/stereotype.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

You have to wear a belt,It's necessary to keep your pants up with some support.


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

Badrabbit said:


> There is no such thing as an Emo pair of jeans. Emo is a genre of music that is completely dominated by male vocalists (whiny ones who express their EMOtions like girls). It would be ridiculous to have an "Emo" style of women's jeans since there are virtually no women involved in this particular genre.
> 
> In addition, the picture posted by odoreater is of Avenged Sevenfold. They are about as far from Emo as a band could be. They are currently touring on Ozzfest. If an Emo band were to play on this tour they would be yanked from the stage and pulled apart like the proverbial puppies that Ozzy supposedly threw off stages in the '80s.
> 
> Doesn't anyone here read Spin or Rolling Stone?


I don't know who that's a picture of, or whether it qualifies as "emo" because it's been a while since high school and I don't read Spin or Rolling Stone. I was just talking about how girly it looks for a man to wear a white belt, and that picture illustrates that point perfectly.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

odoreater said:


> I don't know who that's a picture of, or whether it qualifies as "emo" because it's been a while since high school and I don't read Spin or Rolling Stone. I was just talking about how girly it looks for a man to wear a white belt, and that picture illustrates that point perfectly.


How about with a cream suit and white shoes/belt?


----------



## WPNX (Jun 27, 2006)

I always wear a belt with jeans. 

A white belt is fine in my opinion, I'd wear one with white tennis shoes and a t-shirt or a light coloured polo. It would probably have to be a lighter pair of jeans as well. I guess it would be a fairly young look though, but at 23 I think I could pull it off.


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

The only person (male) that could get away with wearing a white belt was Elvis.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

jackmccullough said:


> You need a belt. It should not be white.


I always wear a belt, but I don't believe it's absolutely necessary. However, Jack's advice on the white belt is put best.


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

Mr. Golem said:


> How about with a cream suit and white shoes/belt?


I wouldn't wear it, but I think it would be fine on people who want to wear it.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

My philosophy: If your pants fit correctly, a belt is unnecessary and therefore purely an accessory to be worn if you happen to feel like it that day. 

Also, for those who subscribe to the view that a belt must be worn with any pants that have belt loops, could one resolve that problem by removing the belt loops?


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

odoreater said:


> Mr. Golem said:
> 
> 
> > How about with a cream suit and white shoes/belt?
> ...


Mmmmm...sounds like Deney Terrio from _Dance Fever_ circa 1979. _Stylish_.


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

I think wearing jeans without a belt is very common among younger folks. It seems to be totally acceptable as a young hip casual look.

I'm 57 and I don't know many people over 50 that wear that look. And while I and almost all of my friends wear a belt with jeans, none of us wear a White belt!

In the 1950's my Dad used to wear White Florsheims with a White belt. Particularly in the summer. He never wore jeans at all though I do recall that he was aware of "dungaree's". I think I might still have some of his White Florsheims.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

You should certainly wear a belt - but NOT a white one!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Going out of the house without wearing a belt makes you looks kind of sloppy and you never had the time to dress properly so my best bet is to wear a belt always.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*LLBean for jeans belts*

The Bean catalog usually lists jean belts, some of which are USA made. 
I suggest you toss the white belt.
Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Lino (Apr 15, 2006)

Put on jeans.
Put on a belt (not the white one).
Go back to store and return white belt.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

White belts and blue jeans do not match well,In My Opinion.


----------



## Henrik RS (Jan 10, 2006)

I agree that a white belt wouldn't be the best choice. However, I am not sure that a black belt would look better with a pair of white shoes (sneakers)...? Any suggestions?


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

At the risk of having explosives lobbed in my direction, or maybe because of it, I submit that dandies don't own jeans.


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

MarkY said:


> The only person (male) that could get away with wearing a white belt was Elvis.


No he couldn't, except for values of "Get away with" that include "nobody laughing to his face".


----------



## creat3cp (Apr 2, 2006)

I guess when i mean while belt, I actually want the jeans to stand out more than the belt...haha...to draw attention to the belt first then the jean....thanks!


----------



## upstarter (Dec 3, 2005)

I really like my J Press Ribbon belts with my Levi 501's. It's a great look.

Upstarter


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Will said:


> At the risk of having explosives lobbed in my direction, or maybe because of it, I submit that dandies don't own jeans.


Not even when they are riding a bike, hiking in the woods or playing ball with their kids. Wearing a suit and pocket square with Edward Greens must be uncomfortable in such situations. What do dandies wear in their backyard rolling around with their kids?


----------



## Elmusico (Mar 13, 2006)

rnoldh said:


> I think wearing jeans without a belt is very common among younger folks. It seems to be totally acceptable as a young hip casual look.
> 
> I'm 57 and I don't know many people over 50 that wear that look. And while I and almost all of my friends wear a belt with jeans . . . .


Umm, right now I have on an apricot polo shirt and a pair of somewhat worn CK blue jeans with no belt entwined among the loops.

I'd say the individual's physical appearance and fit of the clothing, rather than age, should actually dictate whether the jeans need to be cinched up. Words, "young hip" don't really describe the look of overweight: teenagers, people in twenty something crowd, or folks over thirty in unsuspended baggy oversized garments.

I'll admit to being in the over 45 group, and with no protruding waistline necessitates otherwise, opt for a casual look and never wear a belt with blue jeans.

Anyway, if you can pull off a clean and neat look absent any belt, great, go for it.

P.S., As to your white one, keep it to wear with a pair of white denim jeans for a trek to the beach or sport at some casual summertime party or event.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

this discussion about white belts reminded me of the esquire 10 best dressed in america article and the subsequent discussion on this board.


----------



## creat3cp (Apr 2, 2006)

I got this belt...fyi,,,but not after seeing this ads. thank you ,,thank you so much


----------



## Wuchak (May 31, 2006)

Henrik RS said:


> I agree that a white belt wouldn't be the best choice. However, I am not sure that a black belt would look better with a pair of white shoes (sneakers)...? Any suggestions?


Yes, nylon or cotton with sneakers and sandals. As someone else mentioned L.L. Bean has some nice ones.

With sneakers

or

With shoes


----------

